# Video: I went to little school today and had fun



## Ekka (Jul 26, 2006)

8mins and 40mb

Well, this was fun.

If you want a good audience you gotta get a bunch of little kids in group and do some stuff. Pity I ran out of stuff to cut coz it was funny ... you'll see.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/chatswood.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 26, 2006)

*Extrordinary Video Well Done*

just ta let ya know....
I took notes....

Very Well Explained 
Had audience well aware
i would have used my ladder but i am definetly workin on Trunk Walk Tech.
For sure liked the way u watched fer yer groundsperson
(there no good if ya drop stuff on em)

Noticed though at 6:05 mins you was nappin?

and last but not least 
noticed you hooked saw and left runnin?
i was told by my mentor when i started...
"ever had a saw run out of fuel in your hand idling?"


No worries bud great vid!!!!! tremendously enjoyed viewing 
I will be showin my kids that one for a lonnnnnng time!!!!!!!!

keepem comin!!! hope soon as i get the uploadin trick down i can equal your quality of filming.

I am honored to know that someone enjoys our sport/occupation as much as i do.

Live Eat Teach Tree Work
ty:rockn:


----------

